# Curiosity, just for fun :-)



## Kushy12 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am expecting my New Zealand Broken Red to have her babies tomorrow or Saturday. I am so exited! This is her first litter, and my first experience with her color. (I am new to rabbits and have only bred two blacks) I bred her with a black buck. Does anyone else have experience with this combination? And what can I expect her kits to look like? Any guesses? 



 Sorry, I don't know how to rotate photos. :-( this is the doe.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 11, 2014)

no sure on what colors you might end up with.  I know there are rabbit websites with genetic calculators that you can enter the colors on and it gives you possible combinations.

I would guess- black and chestnut but I am sure there are other colors that can pop up!

BTW- Welcome to BYH and the wonderful world of rabbits(they are like potato chips- can't have just one  )


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 11, 2014)

Gorgeous Red you've got there!  You may also get steel or gold-tipped steel - fairly common with black/red crossings.
  
Steel on the left, gold tipped on the right. Not the best pictures, but you get the idea


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2014)

Agouti mixed with self will give steels or agoutis. Usually chestnut or gold tipped steel/black tipped steel. You might get brokens, too. 

Also, she might loose her first litter, so be aware of that.


----------



## Kushy12 (Dec 13, 2014)

WE HAVE BABIES! :-D

Hens and Roos - I checked the calculator out and found one that's sempt as though it would be fairly accurate, unfourtionantly when it comes to entering all of the genetic info, I am still compleatey uneducated on all of that fun stuff, and it just looks like the Abc's to me lol  thank you for the warm welcome. I have to admit your comment about rabbits being like potato chips is very quickly coming true in my barn. I fall in love more and more each day  

SA farm - thank you for your input, and also for the compliment to Marigold. My boyfriend spotted her unique coloring and had to have her  

Secuono - thank you for your input. And also for giving me the hope for brokens, but also for fair warning me. I was told by her previous owner that she had been bred before. So here's to hoping for the best  

    As for the kits, I haven't bothered the mama too much yet, she just had them about an hour ago, but from what I saw I'm pretty sure I have at least one chestnut, I think I saw a black, and there was one sticking its face out from the fur that I am pretty sure is a broken. It is pink with black spots around the eyes, lining the ears, and a black muzzle with a stripe up the center of its face.  if you guys are interested once they begin getting fur I will post pics.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 13, 2014)

Congrats!  that all goes well for your litter! Pics. are a must


----------



## Kushy12 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you  I went and checked on them just to make sure everything went smoothly for her, she ended up having one casualty, but it looks like I still have nine remaining.  I snuck a few pics too 


I will upload more when they become little hoppers


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 14, 2014)

very cute! It will be interesting to see what colors you end up with


----------



## Kushy12 (Jan 5, 2015)

UPDATE: so unfourtionantly we lost the whole kit within about a week and a half. They looked like they were going to be broken blacks, and there where a few that looked chestnut that had little white patches on their chins. So it would have been an adorable group. We are trying again in hopes of better results. This doe however is not like my black, and is very territorial over her young. My black New Zealand, Bernadette, has no problem with me inspecting her kits and doing what I feel is needed ( as long as she gets lovin's after I am done) This red doe, Marigold, actually gave me a nice firm warning nip while reaching in to remove a kit that had passed. She would also prefer that I just not even think about peting her. So yeah. Hopefully this next kit is happy and healthy and Marigold is feeling up to the challenge.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 5, 2015)

sorry to hear this  it is always hard to lose kits.  I hear you about the doe being protective of her litter- we have one that is the same way, it makes it hard to check even with a treat and she isn't very friendly anyway.  We find that the ones we bring in as adults aren't as friendly as the ones we raise from our own litters.

Hopefully she will have a successful 2nd litter for you.    She has neat markings!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, beautoful rabbits


----------



## Kushy12 (Feb 10, 2015)

So we bred her again, her 6 kits are going on two weeks old, and are all very healthy  I was actually able to reach in and pet her and examine the kits this last weekend. With no protest from her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats  those are very pretty colors!


----------

